

Google Acquires SayNow - ssclafani
http://www.saynow.com/info/press_google

======
rottendevice
So, it's kind of like Twitter but with audio messages?

------
espadagroup
Well that's interesting..

------
kno
Congrats Guys!

------
fezzl
Say what?

